# Sticky  Betta photo contest



## theguppyman

okay title says it all. Post a reply with a photo of your betta. Then tell use stuff about him or her. :betta: Can't wait to see all the great bettas*pc*pc


----------



## theguppyman

His name is chris he is 2 years old. I bought him from a friend who bred them and didn't want him and was going to cull him so i went ahead and got it. It has become the best betta of that bach. He is rugged and loves doing the betta dace every time I go to feed him.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

here is my first betta 

first female

second male and female

most recent


----------



## susankat

Look at all the pretty bettas, mine aren't so pretty as they are wild bettas.


----------



## theguppyman

susan plzzz I beg you plzz POST PICS
AND GREAT FISH DIRTYDUCH YOU MUST BE VERY PROUD


----------



## susankat

Male and female betta picta


----------



## theguppyman

:fish9::fish9:susan we cant see the pics of your wild bettas


----------



## susankat

Don't know why its doing that: pic hasn't been moved or removed


----------



## theguppyman

:fish9::fish9:susan we cant see the pics of your wild bettas


----------



## susankat

Help!!!!!


----------



## dirtydutch4x

thanks, the first male and female betta actually had a successful spawn. unfortunately I only had 3 survive here is a pic of mom, dad and babies


----------



## dony2020

Killer !! Ha-Ha had him for a year,. fights with everything so yeah hes got his own tank spots are on the glass not the fish don't know where its from


----------



## theguppyman

susan try posting the pic in the aqarium forum gallery then posting it on here


----------



## theguppyman

great fish dony and sad to hear only 3 survived, and by the way i saw that one of your females has vertical bars i heard thats not a good sign. Im also gonna try breeding any one have any pointers ???????????


----------



## susankat




----------



## dony2020

thanks is he a show or breeder or both or non ? just wondering i got him as a regular at fish's paradise


----------



## theguppyman

Dony I would try to breed him with lily my orange female becuse he has an orange body with red/blue tail so considering the lily is full orange she whould have some very nice fry. Great looking wilds Susan were did you get them ??????
Keep em guys great photos and great fish haven't saw a single fish that i wish I didn't have. great crowntails dirtyduch cant find one that has a blue/red color mix
If anyone of you guys has ever bred them plz share with use some of your storys


----------



## susankat

A friend of mine breeds bettas, He's one of the national chairpersons for the IBC


----------



## theguppyman

thats cool susan


----------



## Alasse

Sadly I dont have these beauties anymore, thay passed a little while ago

This was Buddy









D'Argo









Valencia


----------



## theguppyman

alasse thoose are very beautiful bettas :betta: I'm thread stuck 
I must look at this thread everyday*r2*r2
haven't sean a ugly betta yet it may be hard to choose the best.*w3


----------



## robj6767

All of them are gorgeous :]


----------



## putian

susan try posting the pic in the aqarium forum gallery then posting it on here
__________________
be extra careful with your fish while there alive becuse if they die thier souls will come back to haunt you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theguppyman

i would like to thank every one for all the feedback


----------



## theguppyman

if no one else will post then I will choos some of my favorites in 1# Dirtyduchts CT 
any one else agree with that


----------



## NursePlaty

*I dont own a betta but I like DirtyDutch's most recent betta. So my vote would go on that. The fins are very pretty.*


----------



## theguppyman

anyone else wanna seconde that


----------



## alhen

he is may hmpk mustardgas. his name is bully.:betta:
im not good at picture thats why its like this.


----------



## BlueSaphire

My current Betta named Paula, she's quite the spazz, LOL








Can't seem to find pics of my other bettas I've had but I will put them up as soon as I can.


----------



## theguppyman

hahah we have new pics any one else addicted to these little critures ?


----------



## tazzapooj

those are all great pics, i think ill be adding those to my tank when its cycled.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Thank you guys, I appreciate the kind words. Alhen I love that silverish looking color, I would vote for yours in a second. At the same time I do believe it or not love the wild bettas susan, something about the fact that they are not overbred for show or money. Wish I could find some!!!!!!

Slim, Just got a few weeks ago. He was a rescue. This is after a spawn.... No Babies though.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Thank you guys, I appreciate the kind words. Alhen I love that silverish looking color, I would vote for yours in a second. At the same time I do believe it or not love the wild bettas susan, something about the fact that they are not overbred for show or money. Wish I could find some!!!!!!

Slim, Just got a few weeks ago. He was a rescue. This is after a spawn.... No Babies though.


----------



## alhen

thanks. believe it or not i bought him for just 2 dollars if we convert currencies. haha. i bought him direct from a breeder and his family were champs in a competition. i have 2 more and ill post their pictures sooner.:betta::betta:


----------



## theguppyman

dirtyduch do you breed them with IAL? and alhen I got my betta here in brazil for about 6 bucks kind cheap considering his great colors, and if any one would kindly put some pics of thier betta set-ups I would love to see them:fish-in-bowl::betta:


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Sorry what is ihl??? I actually dont try to push it, I keep a male and female together and just monitor for aggression, if it happens I seperate them at that point. I am planning another attempt very soon, just have not found the right pair yet.


----------



## theguppyman

ok IAL stands for Indian almonde leaves do a google search on INdian almonde leaves or ketpang leaves. I'll make a post about it


----------



## theguppyman

any breed bettas here? tell me how yall do it??????????????


----------



## theguppyman

By the power ivested in me by begining this tread I declare DirtyDuch in first place Unless any one has any objections and would like to post a pic of thier master pice


----------



## majerah1

I have a few.
Betta Macrostoma juvenile


















Betta Albimarginata


----------



## theguppyman

now were getting real someone posted pics of wild albis who can mach that?


----------



## theguppyman

come on yall just wait till i get my camra back and ill show you guys my sky blue halfmoon so yall can drool


----------



## dirtydutch4x

MAJERAH, THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!!!!! Where did you find them??!!


----------



## majerah1

The Albimarginatas,i have a wonderful friend who sent them to me.They are very shy but so nice to watch.They will watch you too!The female is very inquisitive,but for the life of me i cannot get her to eat pellets.

The Macrostomas,i had gotten then from a breeder.They get quite pricey,but i was lucky with these,as i was a guinea pig of sorts.What is even better,is bot species were raised in conditioned tap water,therefore i dont need to use RO water.The Albis are a mated pair,and i *think* i see the macs pairing off.At least one of the ladies shows interest in the male anyhow.


----------



## xbabygurlxxx

blah


----------



## Bettalovely

Some of the fishies I had in CA (just moved across the states to MD). They have since been rehomed since i couldn't risk taking all of them across the country with me without risking their health. It still makes me sad, but they went to wonderful homes! Anyway, here are some of my fishes!

A baby from my first and only spawn. I had about 50 babies from an orange dalmation halfmoon plakat pair. I loved the spawning process, but I just decided i don't have the heart to be a breeder. I can't cull babies. I just can't do it!









Emo Edward! I love this guy! He is seriously spunky and cute. He gets called emo because he has black lips and eyes like he's wearing make up. I adored him!









This is Lou. He was about 3 years old in this picture and still going strong! He passed away at age about 4. He lived a good long life. He was a rescue from the pet store. The manager gave him to me free because he thought the little guy was doomed to die. HA!


----------



## theguppyman

nice pics everyone keep on posting


----------



## theguppyman

Betta lovely I only have to ask how did you get such a close you of a fry???????? I can never do that.


----------



## Kaosu

this is one of my prized bettas...bread by me FEMALE DT solid red (yes that is a goldie in the background...was doing tank swapping and had to get some good pics)



























and a few shots of my old breeder...omg he was so perfect.


----------



## theguppyman

nice love them


----------



## theguppyman

so Ive had a good photoshoot so here all post the pics
ENJOY


----------



## theguppyman




----------



## BlueSaphire

ahah wow looovvveee the last pic xD


----------



## theguppyman

thanxs


----------



## GypsyV

I'm drooling lol. I just got a male and female from petsmart while they were $2. Shoulda got more lol. I don't have them in their tanks yet and with their water being blue pics would be the wrong color. Will get them set up asap! I would like to breed but I also can't cull, unless I let the daddy do it for me, I read an article where someone let the dad eat the weakest ones. Sounds horrible but its bound to happen anyways. 
If I could I'd have dozens of bettas, maybe hundreds jk rofl


----------



## theguppyman

GypsyV said:


> If I could I'd have dozens of bettas, maybe hundreds jk rofl


me too*r2:betta:


----------



## majerah1

Hundreds may seem fun,but its overwhelming.The waterchanges take all day.Given the space needs,most will be housed in a gallon or less which require changes every other day to three days.This is why ive moved to wilds more.No room for 100s of jars,lol


----------



## theguppyman

majerah1 said:


> Hundreds may seem fun,but its overwhelming.The waterchanges take all day.Given the space needs,most will be housed in a gallon or less which require changes every other day to three days.This is why ive moved to wilds more.No room for 100s of jars,lol


agree with u 100% 
I only have 8 bettas and thats alot of work imagine 100
and by the way
ics:


----------



## theguppyman

I need more pics
*c/p**c/p**c/p*ics:


----------



## danilykins

This is Cherry, my son's f. betta. She loves to greet us when we feed them all. She enjoys picking off the algae tablets and swimming through the ferns


----------



## majerah1

As you wish,lol.
Retired breeders.The other female is not in a photo mood today.
Red dragon male.Hes about three now.Good gentle breeder,but would freak when they hatched and would eat the fry.


Female turquoise halfmoon.She was a very willing breeder.Shes almost two now.


Mahachai male chilling under his territory.


Then another male came near,so he had to flare!
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6353&ppuser=6202><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6353&size=1 border=0></a>

If you look,they have fin damage.This is not from other males,its flaring too big for the females and ripping them.Brats,lol.They are breeding too,but other females are sneaking into the nests stealing eggs.

And thats all for today.


----------



## GypsyV

ok he are my two
Female, this pic doesn't do her justice, she's got silvery blue fins in the light


Male, I need to get one of him flaring


----------



## theguppyman

nice I love


----------



## Skybox

Here are my betta.























:betta:


----------



## theguppyman

as always im in love keep them coming and don't forget to check my new breeding journal


----------



## majerah1

Very nice!I like the plakat,hes pretty.


----------



## blackghostbetta

Here are my two betta that I have now. I've had a cellophane halfmoon, a blue and cellophane, marbled butterfly halfmoon (aka a really pretty mutt), and a red veiltail. Sadly they are no longer with me *frown

Anyways, my betta now are:

Sushi. He is kind of a rescue (he was a class pet living in a bowl). This photo was taken when I was attempting to breed him, but it didn't work out (it was the female!), now he's in a five gallon.




Here is my, as of yet, unnamed turquoise halfmoon! He's gooorrgeeous.


----------



## majerah1

Your turquoise boy is beautiful.have you ever though of breeding?Hes got a great topline,and no red wash.Fins look even too.If ever you do breed,I would love to buy some fry,for some genes to go with my royal line.


----------



## blackghostbetta

eh, I have been told several times that I should breed him, but I have two problems with that:

1) I have tried, and failed, to breed before. It basically ended in an over-aggressive female pretending to be ready, then shredding the male to bits. So, I know how to set up a tank and prepare for breeding, how to feed them, etc. But, I don't have a clue how to care for fry. My first breeding attempt was with two random betta that weren't that great anyways, I'd hate to mess up with such a pretty betta

2) I have yet to find a halfmoon female.


----------



## theguppyman

blackghostbetta maybe your not letting them see each other long enough before breeding how long do you put the side by side so they flare at each other?


----------



## blackghostbetta

I had them in a twenty gallon tank for probably a good week and half, the female was in a little itty bitty 2 gallon bowl that I put inside of the twenty gallon, and the male responded right away with a really nice, HUGE bubble nest. I thought she was ready, she appeared to be quite round, but as soon as I released her into the tank she freaked out. The male was trying to lure her near his nest, but whenever he got her close, she woud rip a big hole right in the middle of it. I thought that maybe she just needed more time, so I put her in the bowl again, he built another nest, and tried again three or four days later, but she did the same thing. Maybe her overall "largeness" that I took for being full of eggs was actually just her getting chubby from the bloodworms.


----------



## theguppyman

let her in her separate quarters but still in his view, maybe even if it takes 2 weeks, I sometimes keep my females so long that they start to loose eggs because they get so excited and what to breed it never hurts to let her sit a bit longer, its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## jerichodrum

My little blue bully

​
please zoom to see details
*h/b


----------



## theguppyman

very nice is he a veil tale ?


----------



## jerichodrum

Thanks 
Yeah he was. 
unfortunately he passed this morning.  
Thinking maybe he got injured on his big rock. He was under it when I got up yesterday.


----------



## theguppyman

that sucks, RIP veil tail, its so sad isn't it?


----------



## jerichodrum

Yeah. 
Really bugs me. I liked the little guy. He responded to me.


----------



## majerah1

He was a very pretty fellow.RIP lil fellow.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

This is Betta Blue, he is roughly 8-9 months old.


----------



## jerichodrum

Beautiful


----------



## majerah1

pretty fellow.


----------



## majerah1

Heres some new shots of my macrostomas.


The females.


The male.Hes like a puppy


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Just got this little guy today. Question, do you know why they dye the water blue in the Betta cups??


----------



## majerah1

Its methylene blue,to help keep them healthy enough to sell.


----------



## Lil Gashog

Dont they use that for like fishing too?Like to keep them alive?Like doesnt it help them live longer?


----------



## kylor

pretty new betta, only had him a few weeks. Nice half-moon we saw when looking for something else and had to have him. Hes pretty relaxed compared to other bettas we have had. Sorry about the glare/fuzzy picture.


----------



## blackghostbetta

This is my newest pride and joy, Rinzler. Hyper little fish.


----------



## bruceaction

that was sure fun looking at all your betta,s ,I have five, i will post their pics soon


----------



## Lil Gashog

Majerah im so jealous!.....


----------



## bugoy24

this is hell boy, yes, he has major attitude problems 


and this is wall-e super friendly full of personality and very playful. lets me pet him when its feeding time


----------



## bruceaction

bugoy24 said:


> this is hell boy, yes, he has major attitude problems
> 
> 
> and this is wall-e super friendly full of personality and very playful. lets me pet him when its feeding time


The fish looks greeat that is because the fish are in good nic,,But your photos are real good,congrates*old dude, thats me ha ha ha


----------



## majerah1

Heres some more pics.
Top shot of macs:









FTS of my dragons setup:









Better shot of the fish:









FTS of my albis tank:









And her.She looks so sweet,I love her tons.









Better shot of her tank:


----------



## theguppyman

I am loving all these bettas


----------



## Blue Ray

I'm still learning to post pics, this is my first attempt. Not the best pic of Blue Ray but it shows off his mean bubble nest


----------



## majerah1

Pretty good shot,Blue Ray.

Heres my newest shot of mah boy.


----------



## allaboutfish

not the best pic but here ya go.


----------



## Blue Ray

lol majerah1- love his 'expression' he seems full of attitude  

I like the red and blue contrast in yours allaboutfish, I'm not brave enough to try sand in my aquariums yet!

Great pics everyone, hope they keep coming!


----------



## theguppyman

by the looks of that bubble nest he looks so healthy


----------



## bruceaction

Hi ,how do I get my photos into the Betta photo contest,,thanks I can,t see how to do this.


----------



## majerah1

There is a button up top that says upload photos.Use that,then when its done,you copy the forum link and paste in this thread.


----------



## bugoy24

meet triton


and angelo


----------



## Kehy

This is Ryu/Dragoon. Normally he's very photogenic, and loooves the camera, but he was a bit grumpy today.
He does love his anubias though
This one doesn't do him justice, he's a very lovely red velvet color


----------



## HMPKFAN

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## theguppyman

nice Ive noticed yall like veil tails, haven't noticed other types nearly as much


----------



## majerah1

Most likely its easier to come across the veils than other types.

These are all wonderful little fishes.


----------



## bugoy24

meet sky 
a bi-colored delta betta.


----------



## majerah1

Not a bad looking marble butterfly!


----------



## bugoy24

majerah1 said:


> Not a bad looking marble butterfly!


so its a marbled butterfly  
never trust LFS labels!


----------



## MissPisces

Wow, there are so many pretty bettas here! I feel a little shy posting about mine, since he's not a fancy breed or anything, but I will anyway because I love him so much!  I can't help but want to brag about him a little... I'm not so good with photographing him yet, so I might update the photo later. 

Still, here he is: my Braveheart! I've had him for two weeks, and I already adore him! He's very friendly, and he loves it when people pay attention to him! We named him Braveheart because when we brought him home, he wanted only one thing: freedom! He loves to swim around, and I've only ever seen him act afraid once, when we first brought him home. After about two seconds of hiding, he came right out and explored. Every time I come into the room, he tries to follow me. It's so cute! He also has this weird habit where he rests in a patch of fake grass at the bottom of his tank... He sticks himself into the tightly-packed leaves head-first and sleeps like that. I'll try to get a picture of that soon. 

Oh, and that's lens flare on his fin... Sorry... 








[/url][/IMG]

Thanks so much for telling me how to post the image, majerah1! I feel sort of silly that I missed that... I'll remember that in the future!


----------



## majerah1

Below the picture,theres a code that says for forums.Copy and paste it.Hes very pretty,even if hes not fancy.


----------



## bugoy24

i bought a female betta yesterday, i bought it coz i've never seen one like it, and i wanted to rescue it from the horrible treatment the LFS was giving it. I need help IDing it. Thanks guys. meet tintin


----------



## Catswinnie

okay so i tried to upload my pics to this thread but they gone to members galleries - how do i get the to go here??


----------



## Catswinnie

Got my new Betta yesterday from my LFS where he was with another Male, he seems a lot happier now, although a bit camera shy, so not great pics


----------



## majerah1

Bugoy,thats a doubletail.How long are those ventral fins?It almost looks like a very young male.

Catswinnie,hes very pretty!Love reds,they are very showey.


----------



## theguppyman

This is for any one who doesn't know how to post pics their are two ways, either publish them on this site, then go to the gallery and copy the pics URL then paste it between


----------



## bugoy24

i got 2 more females, thinking of a sorority tank but still doing more research


----------



## Catswinnie

i have now become addicted to these gorgeous fish and here is my new addition


----------



## majerah1

Hah,good deal!He is a very pretty fellow.Next try your hand at wilds.


----------



## jland64REVer

This is my one year old Betta Fish Hairy Jr,


----------



## Bettafan

this is Tsuki he is a baby HM i got in petsmart.. i got him small so i can see him grow into a handsome betta



sorry for the quality i did not want to scare him with the flash and im a newbi at betta pics.. he is a little bored because i still have to wait to get him his new plants for him to play with


----------



## bruceaction

Be encouraged all of you,,best picture is from my point of view,,Miss Pisces..the colour and lighting is real nice, the deepth of field from nose to 3/4 length of fish is good,,
with fish you need to accepte some blurring. youdid well


----------



## Stinky

This is a terrible picture done with flash in the dark, but this is how it sleeps and it's kind of funny.


----------



## Kehy

I haven't named him yet, but this is my new friend. He really really likes to watch me, and he'll do it for hours. Any ideas for names?


----------



## Sandyhook

This is my Betta named Rover...



















I have seen so many beautiful fish in the photos here! I with I could have more tanks and more Betta's but my little 5 gallon hex will have to suffice.


----------



## majerah1

Great name!And a handsome fellow too!Lucky to have five gallons.

They are super addicting,like candy lol.I have two males,four females and then nine wilds,with about ten or so fry.Such cute little fishes.


----------



## Sandyhook

Thank you! And, yes....I have gone to PetSmart and seen some real gorgeous boys...wish I could rescue them all. But I have a tiny condo and no room for more than this little tank. Maybe someday....


----------



## sandie

really beautiful fish, where is the best online shop to buy some from??? x


----------



## Kehy

sandie said:


> really beautiful fish, where is the best online shop to buy some from??? x


Aquabid is where you can get some really incredible fish. Otherwise Petco sometimes has good fish. Be warned though, aquabid fish can involve high prices, like over $25+ shipping for some fish


----------



## theguppyman

Great really terrific I'm just so amazed at all the beautiful bettas, keep on posting,


----------



## MissPisces

Ooh, what a beautiful fish, Sandie! Looks like he's happy, too. 

And Kehy: the picture in your signature kicks @$$! Where did you get that?!


----------



## Kehy

MissPisces said:


> And Kehy: the picture in your signature kicks @$$! Where did you get that?!


lol, click on it and find out. It's nothing bad, just a site where you can collect and raise dragons


----------



## Aquinoobie16

This is my little guy i love his colors... i wish i could put him in my main tank but it hass too much current


----------



## Kehy

Aquinoobie16 said:


> This is my little guy i love his colors... i wish i could put him in my main tank but it hass too much current


the picture's not working, did you upload the pic onto the site? There's a code for use in the forums that you can just copy and paste from there


----------



## SevenNoOni

these are my two bettas Red one is leonidas The Blue one is xerxes Both crown fin bettas


----------



## Leafir

Holey moley.. some of ur bettas look like they have really great homes! I feel kinda low now.. XD My friend was gonna take my Betta home but he ...never did.. He's got reasons.. He forgets and has the worst health problems n stress... so maybe I'll just keep him n get him a better tank than his little bowl thingy.. He's a survivor too.  hasn't 'bucked the kicket' XD


----------



## piklmike

Meet Lazarus! almost lost him when I got him a few weeks ago.


----------



## majerah1

Aquanoobie,I fixed your link.What a handsome little fellow he is!

SevenNoOni,Love the blue guy!

Mike,Lazarus is very handsome!


----------



## Юрий77

this is my Betta


----------



## theguppyman

Anyone have any Mustered Gas ?????????????


----------



## AndehX

my pride and joy


----------



## ufimych

I would like to see more pics of wild type short fin bettas, because I would like to add them to my tank. I hope their fins are not as much vulnerable. Where to bu them?


----------



## Summer

Aquabid, or a known breeder, are the places to look. Do you know what kind of wild you are interested in? There are a ton to choose from...


----------



## ufimych

I need the same species as the imporved domesticated version of _Betta splendens_ is.


----------



## majerah1

So your looking for a wild betta splenden,or would any of the fish in the complex be acceptable?its very hard to find pure strain of splendens,I know of one person with some.

However,sp.mahachai are gorgeous fish,and pretty docile.Imbellis and smaragdinas are easier to come by too.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

New member to the family


----------



## Marci99205

alhen said:


> he is may hmpk mustardgas. his name is bully.:betta:
> im not good at picture thats why its like this.


He is SO pretty!


----------



## frazier718

This is my betta perseus =] i got him 6 days ago and hes absolutely awesome =] hes less than an inch big so im guessing hes young. hes my first halfmoon betta. since i took the big ornament out of his tank he became alot more active and personable. he loves daphnia. seems to be the only thing he will eat.


----------



## nanabmcd

Name: Gamma
Sex: Female
Coloring: Bicolor/Multicolored[?] 0.o (not exactly sure, can you tell?


----------



## lilmamabear

I used to have a male that she would have bred gorgeously with @nana


----------



## lilmamabear

I want to post pics of my breeding pair but I guess that's not workin, if you want to see them they are in my photo gallery, ignore the glare on the glass of the pics, I took them with my phone lol


----------



## RyLuci1021

Catswinnie said:


> i have now become addicted to these gorgeous fish and here is my new addition


 I love the colors on this one!


----------



## RyLuci1021

Here's my Betta. I got him a couple weeks ago at a wedding that was using them as center pieces on the table. I just had to take one home. I bought a little 1 gal aquarium with a power filter to put him in for right now. I have a 10 gal that I plan to set up for him. Haven't named him yet. Can anyone tell me what kind of Betta it is also?








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


Dont pay any attention to the green stuff in this pic..... its just the remains of a weekend feeder.


----------



## Rob72

heres my new betta crowntail, just got him today, he is in a 27 gallon cube tank, assorted live plants, real driftwood


----------



## whitetiger61

thought i would a pic up of my black dragon HMPK pair.

Male










Female










I am going to try my first spawn on Monday

Rick


----------



## jasonmk1j

I couldn't stop taking photo's of my Betta when I got him, here's some of my favorites:





And the winner is..... well from my collection at least


----------



## banana1226




----------



## chipmunk1210




----------



## chazneeka

This isn't the best picture, but...



This is the picture that the previous one was cropped from:


----------



## Kehy

This is Bond. James Bond. Apparently he's also called James Bond the Red Mage, lol
He jumped out of his acclimation container into the tank, didn't hide or freak out, and within 5 minutes was building a bubble nest. He's quite the fish XD


----------



## Chamelea

My new crowntail, Jacksonville. =)


----------



## evanwwilliams

Luccalookinglikeamodel.jpg picture by ewilliam3 - Photobucket


----------



## Surrender17

This is Luke: a Multicolor Crowntail


----------



## Flapjackrollercoaster

His home, 5.5 gal.









Mo' Betta


----------



## Fishypapa

My 4 year old son's first fish "Chippy Fishy." Very mild tempered even when netting to transfer while I clean his tank. He just kind of hangs out and waits for the net about 1/2 up his 5.5 gal. At the moment he's a bit sick from fin rot but we're gonna beat it!


----------



## ARice

These fish are beautiful I didn't know much about them before reading posts above. But I would love to take a shot at caring for some or even breeding. You have all inspired me!


----------



## dirtydutch4x

here is my latest guy


----------



## drakegonnon123

my betta, flame tail, is red, blue, and purple with a silver edged tail. he was my inspiration for aquariums. 4 inches long and im going to try to breed him. sorry no pic.


----------



## Arthur7




----------



## Deni

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalc \clshdrawnil \clwWidth9000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs22 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \cell \lastrow\row}
Love this guy! Mild mannered, tank mates: h rasboras and Japanese algae shrimp


----------



## Alasse

My boy Finn


Watching me watching him lol (there is nothing wrong with his eye, it is a reflection of fake rocks outside his tank)


And his home


----------



## parkiller

Kehy said:


> I haven't named him yet, but this is my new friend. He really really likes to watch me, and he'll do it for hours. Any ideas for names?


Puffer. If you having trouble still


----------



## Dolphielov

My beautiful betta- she is named Rainbow (tentatively), but I am trying to come up with a better name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dolphielov

Dolphielov said:


> My beautiful betta- she is named Rainbow (tentatively), but I am trying to come up with a better name. Any suggestions?


 What about the name Ratana? It's Thai for crystal. Bettas are from Thailand, right?


----------



## April R

I currently have Kaosu, my marble plakat female 
Bubbles, turquoise marble plakat female
And Sekihan, red marble plakat male. 
I am partial to plakats.
 
 
I did have a yellow crown tail named Spike but he passed a few weeks ago.


----------



## April R

P.s. I'll try to get better pics soon.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I sadly don't have this fish anymore, but this was Puddles:









I picked this pretty little guy up at Walmart and he unfortunately only lived for a few months, even in a 10 gallon under good care. :c


----------



## April R

I got a new betta. I already posted a thread in the Betta forum, but here is his pic. Meet Hotaru, means Firefly in Japanese


----------



## Melvin Betta

Here is Melvin, he is a male.


----------

